# Livery Yard Somerset, street, glastonbury ?, Contact Number?



## BadermusPP (23 December 2013)

Hi.. once again looking for a yard! recently moved to the perfect place but YO failed to tell me she's selling up after the New Year! 
So im now desperately looking for a yard to rent or share? with an arena, or a livery yard for 2 or 3 horses.
I've seen Tor View in glastonbury advertised but none of the contact numbers work? if anyone could message me one that would be fab!
so anyway - if anyone knows of a yard withing about 20 mins of street/glastonbury please let me know - even if there currently full.
thanks


----------



## sbloom (23 December 2013)

I fit saddles at Burcott Riding Centre and Redbottom Livery both just outside Wells, if that's any help.


----------



## Janah (25 December 2013)

Have messaged you.


----------



## Cob97 (26 December 2013)

BadermusPP said:



			Hi.. once again looking for a yard! recently moved to the perfect place but YO failed to tell me she's selling up after the New Year! 
So im now desperately looking for a yard to rent or share? with an arena, or a livery yard for 2 or 3 horses.
I've seen Tor View in glastonbury advertised but none of the contact numbers work? if anyone could message me one that would be fab!
so anyway - if anyone knows of a yard withing about 20 mins of street/glastonbury please let me know - even if there currently full.
thanks 

Click to expand...

Hi... Not sure if last message went on. 
Looking for livery Can anyone recommend any?? looking for similar areas as the post, Have been told about Court Equestrian, Midney (but no answer), Badgers cross, Tor View and Wild Meadow. Are any of theses any good?? and can anymore be recommended?? Can't find numbers for Wild Meadow or Tor View, Does anyone have them?? A stable, turn out and Menage needed, good hacking a bonus. Any help much appreciated


----------



## Cob97 (26 December 2013)

Cob97 said:



			Hi... Not sure if last message went on. 
Looking for livery Can anyone recommend any?? looking for similar areas as the post, Have been told about Court Equestrian, Midney (but no answer), Badgers cross, Tor View and Wild Meadow. Are any of theses any good?? and can anymore be recommended?? Can't find numbers for Wild Meadow or Tor View, Does anyone have them?? A stable, turn out and Menage needed, good hacking a bonus. Any help much appreciated 

Click to expand...

Sorry forgot to ask BadermusPP, which yard is it you are on, that is selling up after the New Year??


----------



## poweeanna (8 February 2014)

BadermusPP said:



			Hi.. once again looking for a yard! recently moved to the perfect place but YO failed to tell me she's selling up after the New Year! 
So im now desperately looking for a yard to rent or share? with an arena, or a livery yard for 2 or 3 horses.
I've seen Tor View in glastonbury advertised but none of the contact numbers work? if anyone could message me one that would be fab!
so anyway - if anyone knows of a yard withing about 20 mins of street/glastonbury please let me know - even if there currently full.
thanks 

Click to expand...

Hi, not sure if you're sorted yet, but there may be space at my current yard. It's in Somerton and has decent facilities, 50 x 25 sand and rubber arena, good sized boxes, and individual turnout. (a bit wet at mo tho). Let me know if you're interested and I'll make some enquiries.


----------



## pogstar17@gmail.com (30 April 2014)

Hi not sure it your ok livery available homeway farm westhay near glastonbury


----------



## TheMule (1 May 2014)

Could you tell me more about Homeway Farm please?
Thanks!


----------



## pogstar17@gmail.com (1 May 2014)

TheMule said:



			Could you tell me more about Homeway Farm please?
Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Lovely quiet yard 10 mins from glastonbury, has an arena and large stabling all year turn out but restricted more in the winter. Optional mobile home to rent as well and discounted livery in exchange for helping farm owners horses when she is away


----------



## embu (10 May 2014)

pogstar17@gmail.com said:



			Lovely quiet yard 10 mins from glastonbury, has an arena and large stabling all year turn out but restricted more in the winter. Optional mobile home to rent as well and discounted livery in exchange for helping farm owners horses when she is away
		
Click to expand...

That sounds great! Whereabouts is it please?


----------



## kelticdream (7 February 2015)

pogstar17@gmail.com said:



			Lovely quiet yard 10 mins from glastonbury, has an arena and large stabling all year turn out but restricted more in the winter. Optional mobile home to rent as well and discounted livery in exchange for helping farm owners horses when she is away
		
Click to expand...

Hi 
Do you know if homeway farm still does DIY livery? Moving to the area next month. 
Thanks


----------

